# socket event handler



## Joew0815 (15. Mrz 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

versuche im moment eine JAVA GUI mit einer Qt GUI (c++) über sockets während der Laufzeit Daten auszutauschen.

Hat jemand dafür vielleicht ein lauffähiges Beispiel?

mein Hauptproblem ist im Moment das ich irgendetwas benötige das erkennt das eine Nachricht angekommen ist und eine Funktion aufruft.
Gibt es dafür einen event handler? Muss ich Threats dafür benutzen?
Es gibt ja den "BufferedReader" glaube der macht das nur wie kann ich eine Funktion aufrufen wenn da Nachrichten eingehen?

Muss ich generell Threats benutzen? Weil abhängig wo ich meine Socket Klasse erstelle, bleibt da das Programm hängen. Liegt wohl daran das ich das listener.accept in eine while(true) schleife gelegt habe. Gibt es dafür etwas um das auf einen anderen weg abzufangen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## lhein (17. Mrz 2015)

Eines der ersten Google Results dazu:

javanetexamples


----------



## Joew0815 (19. Mrz 2015)

Es läuft jetzt. Muss ich das noch alles in ein extra threat bringen? Weil durch das socket hängt der rest von meinem Programm. Lass die abfrage in einer while(true) laufen und das ist wohl nicht so gut..


----------

